# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  cần mua khớp nối 8-14

## Kedoithay

Em cần mua 1 khớp nối 8-14 cho em Z. Bác nào có alo em với ạ
LH: 0941833222

----------


## elenercom

Có ngay, có ngay. 150k ợ. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------

